# Cast Iron/Smoked Venison



## chilerelleno (Jun 25, 2017)

Today I decided to try a different method for my favorite Venison & Bacon.
I did it all in cast iron but used my smoker for heat/smoke.

Heavily seasoned venison with coarse salt and coarse black pepper
Half a pound of bacon, strips halved and half a large onion chopped

Heat smoker on high, add some mesquite and get the smoke right
Heat cast iron skillet as hot as possible, cook bacon and onions, remove and set aside
Add venison to bacon grease and sear well, rub that meat around and pick up all the bacon bits and stuck-on flavor

Plate venison and add bacon-n-onions













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 25, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 25, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jun 25, 2017


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 25, 2017)

Chile.

As always your food look awesome!

If only my computer screen was scratch and sniff.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 25, 2017)

millerbuilds said:


> :points1:
> 
> Chile.
> As always your food look awesome!
> ...


Thanks Jason, 
yeah too bad ain't it, but I'd go nuts fer'sure if we did have it.

Thanks for the Point too.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 25, 2017)

Man that looks great.

My CI hasnt found the smoker yet.   Its close thou.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 25, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks great.
> 
> My CI hasnt found the smoker yet.   Its close thou.


Thanks Adam.
This was my first time with my CI in the smoker.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 26, 2017)

CR, Looks like a tasty meal !


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> CR, Looks like a tasty meal ! Thumbs Up


Thank you, it was indeed.


----------

